# Awesome Salsa



## 13lbflounder (May 4, 2008)

This recipe is awesome. I have been making it for the past few weekends. To be certain it is awesome I shared some with my neighbors and they agreed. Ya' gotta try it. And it's cheap to make.

6-12 Fresh Jalapenos, depending on your taste for the heat...you can add a habanero.
1 med to large WHITE onion 
1 can of Rotelle with the lime juice
1 large 28 oz can of PLAIN crushed maters, don't get the stuff with Italian spices. I did once, It was gross.
3 Tbsp red vinegar
3 Tbsp clear regular vinegar 
3 Tbsp Accent spice
2 1/8 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp salt

This is best served with a 12 pack of cold Anheuser Busch products. I prefer the Busch Light.

I also plopped some of this on scrambled eggs and it was so good somebody would buy it twice.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

sounds good ... but lately I've been adding some brown sugar .... kinda of a sweet/hot thing going on .......


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Accent spice ??? Like in the meat tenderizer? 
Monosodium Glutamate... That crap is deadly.. I'm very allergic to it.

The rest sounds great..... I'll drink Bush Light , tastes like Natural Light to me...especially if someone else paid for it

Where did you find your small Red Akorn ( pretend BGE) ?
Lowes only sells the black ones


----------

